# Looking for Traeger 850 owners with fire problems



## Traegaronfire (Oct 13, 2019)

I am having nothing but problems with our Traeger timberline 850 smoker. It is a year old and the design of the grease management system is problematic. Grease builds up during long smokes, and the machine starts on fire. I posted this on the Traeger forum and got booted off and blocked from further discussions. I believe Traeger redesigned the machine 6 months later to completely change the way grease goes into the trays.  Traeger support is useless and just keeps sending parts that don’t help. I am trying to find other owners who have had this problem or other issues with it catching on fire


----------



## gary s (Nov 6, 2019)

Sorry to Hear that

Gary


----------

